# La Cimbali Junior S/1 - Wiring query..



## HizerKite (Feb 25, 2011)

Dear all,

I have for the last 5 weeks or so been restoring and rebuilding one of the above machines. It's going very well and I have most of the machine back together apart from the casing. I have replaced many of the wires and fitted a new heating element.

My question is this - (I really should know the answer but would appreciate other's opinions)

Should I wire the element live feed cable to the pressure stat and main power switch or can I switch the neutral feed?

Opinions from electrical experts very much appreciated

The 2 pics show the machine when I bought it and it's current state.

Many thanks in advance

Richard


----------



## Pedro083 (Nov 16, 2011)

Switch the live feed, only time you should be switching a neutral feed is when it is at same time as live, ie a double pole switch


----------



## HizerKite (Feb 25, 2011)

Pedro083 said:


> Switch the live feed, only time you should be switching a neutral feed is when it is at same time as live, ie a double pole switch


Ok, will do, I was hoping it wouldn't really matter with modern household wiring but you've confirmed what I kind of thought

Many thanks

Richard


----------

